# Filter eventuell zu klein?



## Maximoto (9. Sep. 2013)

Schönen Feierabend erstmal euch allen,

zunächst will ich mich nochmal ganz kurz vorstellen (was ich eigentlich schon mal in einem anderen Thread ganz kurz gemacht habe, aber naja egal), um die Rahmenbedingungen zu klären: Also ich bin 22 Jahre jung, Student, komme aus Unna in NRW und seit knapp 4 Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines komplett selbst entworfenen und gebauten Teiches. 
Der Teich beinhaltet laut Wasseruhr etwa 5000L.

Nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Problem:
Wie oben erwähnt bin ich etwa vor 4 Wochen dann endlich mit dem Teichbau "fertig" geworden, also so fern man das fertig nennen kann. Folie rein, Wasser rein, Substrat und Pflanzen rein und dann war ich leider durch mein Studium zu sehr eingebunden, sodass dann vorm Urlaub leider keine Zeit mehr für die Technik war. Habe versucht mit dem oft beschriebenen VLCVF Abhilfe zu schaffen. Hat leider nicht viel gebracht, Wasser wurde grün, doch dann kam der Urlaub.
Dann gestern wiedergekommen und was sehe ich am Teich? Einen Filter! 
Während ich im Urlaub war, haben meine Eltern von einem Bekannten einen Filter + Pumpe besorgt.

Der erscheint mir aber irgendwie eventuell ein wenig klein.
Die ersten beiden Bilder stellen die Gesamtsituation mal im Ganzen dar.

Auf den anderen drei Bildern hab ich dann mal den Filter während des Betriebs fotografiert.
Von der im Teich befindlichen Pumpe konnte ich jetzt leider kein Bild machen.
Diese soll aber nach Aussage meines Vaters 3000 l/h fördern, mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen.

In dem Filter befinden sich 3 Filtermatten, sehr grob, machen schätzungsweise 25% des Filtervolumens aus. Der Einlass ist oben links und der Auslass unten rechts.
Vor dem Filter befindet sich dann noch die UVC Lampe, die oben drauf geschraubt ist. Dabei handelt es sich um eine 7W Lampe, die noch ausgetauscht wird.

Ja nun meine Frage: Ist die Filterung ausreichend, um den Teich klar zu bekommen? Mir erscheint die ganze Geschichte irgendwie ein wenig zu klein dimensioniert, aber bin ja auch noch kein Experte. 

Achja, im Teich befinden sich mittlerweile etwa 15 Goldfische, das soll auch erstmal so bleiben. Pflanzen sollen im Frühjahr noch einige folgen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten. Würde mich sehr über konstruktive Kritik freuen.

P.S.: Wenn der Teich dann endgültig fertig ist, wird auch noch ein ausführlicher Baubericht folgen, doch das kann sich leider durch mein Studium und die dadurch nicht so wirklich vorhandene Freizeit noch etwas ziehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hallo Maximoto,
das schaut mir stark nach "Baumarktfilter" aus.
Sowas hatte ich am Anfang auch mal, allerdings zwei Stück bei ca 4500L und 13 Goldfischen.
Bei mir hats damals so funktioniert: Gar nicht!
Die UVC ist ein Witz und die Filterkomponenten die in einzelnen Kammern funktionieren könnten sind in einem Raum "zusammengewürfelt", das kann nicht wirklich was bringen.
Die Bilder deines Teiches lassen Potential erahnen
Kümmer dich um die Randgestaltung und lese dich im Filterbauthema schlau(selber bauen ist meistens günstiger)!


----------



## Maximoto (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Dann hatte ich mit meiner Vorahnung wohl eventuell Recht. :evil

Ja die Randgestaltung sollte jetzt eigentlich auch als nächstes erfolgen.
Den Eigenfiltereigenbau hatte ich auch für jetzt nach dem Urlaub geplant, doch dann stand jetzt halt dieser Filter am Teich, daher auch die eigentliche Frage. Die 300L Tonne steht auch eigentlich schon bereit.
Für nächstes Jahr ist ein Pflanzenfilter geplant, daher würde ich diesen "Baumarktfilter" gerne bis zum Winter laufen lassen, aber wenn der jetzt wirklich so schlecht sein soll und überhaupt nichts bringen soll, komme ich doch noch mal ins grübeln. 

Gibts da vielleicht auch andere Meinungen oder stimmen alle mit dem Ralph überein?

LG, Maximilian


----------



## Micha61 (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Moin Maximilian,

was den Filter und die UV angeht, stimme da Ralph zu!!!
Aber diese Saison, kannst Du ihn noch laufen lassen.
Schau im Winter mal öfter in die Bucht, vieleicht kannst Du einen Oase BioTec Screenmatic 18 günstig ergattern.

LG Micha


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Es ist völlig normal, dass ca. 4 Wochen nach der Erstbefüllung das Wasser grün wird (Nitratpeak).
Lass den kleinen Filter ruhig mal bis zum Saisonende weiterlaufen und wechsel die UVC-Lampe aus - das 7 Watt Röhrchen kosten im I-Net nicht viel.
Ansonsten ist der Filter schon etwas knapp für 5000 Liter bemessen - auch wenn er laut Hersteller dafür reichen sollte.
Überleg dir in aller Ruhe ein Konzept für deinen Eigenbaufilter und greif die Sache nächste Saison an.
Heuer würde ich mich noch an die Randgestaltung machen ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Maximoto (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Ja wie gesagt, die Randgestaltung ist auch als nächstes geplant. 
Sieht ja so auch nicht gerade klasse aus. Daher ist ja auch die Frage mit dem Filter aufgekommen, da meine Zeit leider knapp bemessen ist und ich nicht alles gleichzeitig machen kann.

Die neue UVC ist schon bestellt, wird denke ich die Tage kommen. Bis jetzt läuft der Filter auch durch, bin mal gespannt was das noch ergibt.
Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist für das Frühjahr ein Pflanzenfilter geplant, ansonsten wie gesagt ein Eigenbaufilter.
Werde dann diesen Filter erstmal dran lassen und gucken was passiert, hab nämlich auch mit UVC gar keine Erfahrung. Also mal schauen was die Zeit bringt, vielleicht ist der Filter ja auch gar nicht sooooo übel. :beten


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Guten Morgen Maximilian,

So einen filter wie du hatte wohl fasst jeder "Anfänger" mal... Wie Ralph schon sagt Taugen die Dinger echt nix  vl für so Kleine Spring Brunnen Teiche mit ca. 1000Liter... Aber für deinen mit 5.000 Liter reicht der Filter nicht.


Wenn du schon eine Tonne hast könntest du sie doch ganz schnell zum Filter bauen ?
Flansch,Röhre,Kleber... Kaufen und Filtermaterial.
Ich denke für ein 5.000Teich mit den paar Goldfischen( die sich aber stark vermehren) wird wohl ein Mattenfilter reichen. Eventuell auch ein Siebfilter bauen, dann musst du deine Tonne weniger reinigen und dein teich wird von grob-fein Schmutz befreit.

Wenn es jetzt Kälter wird wird dein Teich bestimmt auch wieder etwas Klarer 
Und die Grünne Suppe ist am Neustart wenn noch kaum Biologie da ist immer so...


Tipp. Wenn du die Tonne eingraben könntest währe es viel besser.dann müsste deine Pumpe nicht bis 70cm oder wie hoch deine Tonne ist Fördern.


Mfg Sven


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hallo Maximilian,
wenn Du nächstes Jahr eh einen neuen Filter bauen willst, denke ich kannst Du diese Saison den jetzigen "Filter" dranlassen.


> vielleicht ist der Filter ja auch gar nicht sooooo übel.



Das glaub ich nicht

Bau selber einen den Du nächstes Jahr dann in Betrieb nehmen kannst, Du wirst sehen es lohnt sich


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Das Schlimme an diesen Filtern ist doch , Warum gibt es die Überhaupt..?. Wenn die Teile doch sowieso nichts bringen .

Will ja jetzt nicht das Wort O..e in den Mund nehmen , dachte mir wie ich den gekauft hab , jo kaufste lieber eine Nummer größer da biste aus allem Raus und hast klares Wasser . 
JaJa denken ist manchmal Glückssache , heute denk ich da anders drüber . Aus Fehlern lernt man , und das hab ich und Geldsparen dazu.
Jetzt nicht das ihr denkt mein Filter wäre Kompletter Schrott , ne ne nur sollten halt die angabe die draufstehn auch eingehalten werden .


----------



## fiseloer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an diesen Filtern ist doch , Warum gibt es die Überhaupt..?. Wenn die Teile doch sowieso nichts bringen .
> 
> Vielleicht taugen sie ja was für ein 700Liter fertigbecken:smoki


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Wenn da draufstehen würde für 700 Liter wär es ja ok .
Auf dem von Maximoto steht aber bestimmt für 5000 Liter  plus Fischbesatz drauf , das ist das Ärgerlische.


----------



## meinereiner (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Tja, wieso soll das in der Filterwerbung anders sein als bei der Kosmetikwerbung.
Und da ist es ja wohl noch übler. Da wird beschi.... dass es schlimmer nimmer geht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Maximoto (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Um das Ganze vielleicht mal ein wenig zu "entschärfen"  Auf dem Filter steht nichts drauf, nur auf der Pumpe soll wohl stehen, dass die 3000 l/h fördern soll.

Ansonsten habe ich da auch leider keine Angaben.

Auch nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 
Also wenn ich die grundlegende Meinung mal zusammenfasse, dann wäre es am besten wenn ich zunächst diesen Filter dieses Jahr noch dran lasse und dann zum Frühjahr was neues mache. Ob es jetzt ein Eigenbaufilter oder eventuell ein Pflanzenfilter / Bodenfilter wird, sei mal dahin gestellt. 
Oder gibt es da noch andere Meinungen? Eventuell doch dieses Jahr noch den Eigenbau starten?


----------



## fiseloer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hi,

es geht jetzt in die kalte Jahreszeit, ich würde da nichts mehr machen weil ich denke, dass sich ein neuer Filter nicht mehr vernünftig einläuft.

Warte lieber bis zum Frühjahr.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Maximoto (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Ok, danke für die vielen Antworten. 

Ich denke ich gucke mir den ganzen Spaß dann dieses Jahr noch an, vielleicht tut sich da ja eventuell doch noch was und im Winter gehts dann an die Planung für einen Eigenbaufilter bzw. einen Bodenfilter.

Zur Zeit tendiere ich sehr zu einem Bodenfilter, aber mal sehen was mir dann jetzt die Zeit so alles in den Sinn kommt. :smoki

LG, Maximilian


----------



## Maximoto (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Möchte mich nochmal kurz zurückmelden, brauche erneut euren Rat. 

Habe letzte Woche ja eine neue UVC bestellt, hatte mich ja dazu entschieden den Filter, so wie er ist, dieses Jahr noch laufen zu lassen. Dann gestern endlich mal die neue UVC eingebaut und festgestellt, dass der Spaß gar nicht funktioniert. Sprich, die Lampe leuchtet nicht. Wollte mich dann jetzt die Tage, wenn das Wetter auch mal eventuell wieder besser wird, richtig um die Lampe kümmern. Also mal schauen wo der Fehler ist. Vielleicht ist ja auch die neue UVC kaputt.

Jetzt komme ich aber grundsätzlich ins Grübeln. Wenn die UVC wirklich nicht funktionieren sollte, überlege ich den Filter vielleicht dieses Jahr doch noch auszutauschen.
Da ich aber, wie bereits erwähnt, nächstes Jahr einen Bodenfilter bauen möhte, sollte das eine Art funktionierende Übergangslösung sein. 

Tendiere da zu einem Siebfilter Eigenbau oder, wie oben schon erwähnt, dann doch die Regentonne mit Filtermatten zu bestücken.

Möchte halt nur jetzt als Übergang kein Vermögen ausgeben und am besten noch eine akzeptable Leistung erzielen. Ich weiß, dass das nicht immer zu vereinbaren ist, aber vielleicht kann man das als Übergang noch irgendwie hinbekommen. 

So dann abschließend: Was wäre am sinnvollsten? Einen Siebfilter Eigenbau basteln? Die Tonne mit Matten bestücken? Beides? 

Wäre für jede Antwort sehr dankbar, da ich noch nicht so erfahren bin und daher hier mal eine Meinung einholen möchte. 

LG, Maximilian


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Was macht der UVC mit der alten Lampe?
Man tauscht normalerweise die Lampe alle 1-2 Jahre - in der Regel leuchtet die Röhre (rein optisch) noch wie am ersten Tag, nur ist sie halt von der Bestrahlungsintensität her gesehen verbraucht - deshalb der Wechsel.
Wenn eine UVC nicht mehr leuchtet ist in den seltensten Fällen die Lampe kaputt, sondern das Vorschaltgerät.

Ein selbstgebauter Vorfilter (oder auch ein gekaufter Compactsieve etc.) ist allein aufgestellt rel. nutzlos - er soll ja nur einen Hauptfilter entlasten.

Eine Ausnahme wäre der "Verylowcost" Vliesfilter, also entweder ein Filterschlauch oder eine Damenstrumpfhose auf dem Rücklauf zum Teich - und das wäre auch meine Empfehlung:
Schau das du dieses Jahr mit dieser Variante über die Runden kommst und hol dir nächstes Jahr genau das Teil, dass zu deiner Anlage passt.
Den UVC kannst heuer vergessen - die Algensaison ist eigentlich vorbei!


Gruß Nori

Gruß Nori


----------



## Maximoto (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Wollte das jetzt die Tage noch genauer testen was genau kaputt sein könnte.
Also würde es wohl keinen Sinn ergeben jetzt noch anzufangen und nen neuen Filter zu bauen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Aber genau aus dem Grund frage ich hier ja auch, weil irgendwie muss ich mir das Wissen ja auch aneignen.

Wäre dann am ehesten die Alternative nen Vliesfilter zu basteln jetzt noch angebracht - ne Rolle Vlies habe ich auch noch im Schuppen stehen.
Wäre da die beste Möglichkeit, wie auch in dem Thread zum VLCVF gut beschrieben wird, einen Filterstrumpf zu nähen und diesen dann von oben zu speisen, sodass der ganze Schmodder in den Sack fällt und das gereinigte Wasser oben direkt wieder austritt?! 
Gibt es da von euch aus vielleicht auch andere Vorschläge bei denen man nicht unbedingt nähen muss?
Zudem müsste dieser Filter dann ja auch jeden Tag gereinigt werden, das gefällt mir eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Beim Damenstrumpf brauchst du nichts nähen - einfach zusammentütteln am Anschluss.

Ich denke täglich braucht der nicht gereinigt werden - hat ja ne große Oberfläche wo das Wasser austreten kann.
Einfach ne neue Strumpfhose einspannen und fertig - die kosten doch nicht die Welt.
Das Reinigen ist doch auch keine Sache - einfach umstülpen, ausschütteln und etwas abspülen.

Einen Vliesfilter zu basteln ist ne anspruchsvolle Sache - du brauchst eine Steuerung und Motor für den Vortrieb der Vliesrolle, eine wasserdichte Lagerung etc.


Ich würde erst mal schauen in welcher Art dein Bodenfilter Unterstützung braucht - und das würde ich dann im neuen Jahr umsetzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## einfachichKO (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*



Maximoto schrieb:


> Dann gestern endlich mal die neue UVC eingebaut und festgestellt, dass der Spaß gar nicht funktioniert. Sprich, die Lampe leuchtet nicht. LG, Maximilian



Die UVC Einheiten haben meistens einen Schalter der, beim eindrehen der Lampe in das Gehäuse betätigt wird und erst dann brennt die Lampe...
Bei meinem Filtergehäuse (Pontec) ist das jedenfalls so.


----------



## Maximoto (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hab jetzt erstmal provisorisch eine Strumpfhose an den Schlauch gemacht.
Werde euch hier dann, sofern es euch nicht nervt, von dem Erfolg bzw. Misserfolg berichten. 

P.S.: Bin auch am Wochenende mit der Randgestaltung ein Stück weitergekommen. Ist definitiv Geschmacksache mit den vielen Steinchen, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hallo Maximilian,
bei der Geschmacksache mit den Steinchen stimme ich dir zu

Aber wenns dir gefällt, ist doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## DerDunkelGraf (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hi, kann dir nur meine bescheidenen Erfahrungswerte weitergeben. In meinem Mini-Teich mit 1000 Litern war vom Vorgänger ein Innenfilter von Gardena eingesetzt, FFP 3000S macht lt. Hersteller 1500l/h ist aber nen Witz. Hab nen neuen gekauft von Velda. Aussenfilter plus Pumpe. Filter bis 6000 Liter, Pumpe 1200l/h. Ergebnis=0

Nun ist nen Filter bis 14000l und ne Pumpe mit 3900l/h drin. Wasser klar und kaum Probleme. Die kleinen Probleme liegen aber eher am kleinen Teich.

Zudem wurde mir von einigen Verkäufern, bei welchen ich Material für meinen Teichausbau im nächsten Jahr gekauft habe mitgeteilt das die Angaben auf den Filtersystemen und Pumpen eher nen Witz und völlig unterdimensioniert sind.
Was daran nun glaubhaft ist sei dahingestellt zumindest waren es Koi-Teich-Besitzer mit klarem Wasser und 
alle hatten Pumpen und Filter weit über das Teichvolumen.
Zu überdimensioniert bzw. clean solltes es natürlich auch nicht sein.

Habe da auch mal ne Seite im Netz gefunden zwecks Teichfilterberechnung:

http://www.gartentotal.de/Kaufberatung-Teichfilter/

Hoffe hilft.

Grüße


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Hallo Maximiliam,
auch von mir ein freundliches "Hallo" ! Es freut mich immer sehr, auch bei einem "Nicht-Koiteich"-Besitzer mitzulesen. Und das nicht aus dem Grunde, weil ich was gegen Karpfen habe, sondern weil mein Teich zu klein für eine akzeptable Haltung ist .
Dein erster Filter ist zwar nicht schick, oder überdimensioniert, sollte doch aber gute Dienste geleistet haben. Ich finde ihn als eine gute Initiative für den Start. Er ist von den Anschlüssen her eine der deutlich besseren Versionen, und die Pumpe scheint auch vernünftig zu sein. 

Ebenso wie Du habe ich am Anfang viele grobe Steine verwendet, um am Teich zu gestalten . Das sehe ich heute anders. Andererseits: eine konsequente Bepflanzung ist recht teuer, und hat auch in den ersten zwei Jahren wenig "WAF".

Deine Selbstbau-Ideen gefallen mir sehr, und sie werden zu einem schönen Teich führen. Mit der Zeit kannst Du, wenn es Dir gefällt, den Teichrand mit Pflanzen oder anderen "natürlicheren" Dingen gestalten, und die Steine entfernen. So mache ich das bei mir . Auch im vierten Jahr ist die Bepflanzung noch nicht perfekt, aber ich bin auf einem für mich erfreulichen Weg. Verblüffenderweise bin es in der Hauptsache ich selbst, dem die Bepflanzung weniger gefällt. Viele andere würden gerne weniger davon, aber dafür mehr Steine am Teich sehen... .


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*



> Mit der Zeit kannst Du, wenn es Dir gefällt, den Teichrand mit Pflanzen oder anderen "natürlicheren" Dingen gestalten, und die Steine entfernen. So mache ich das bei mir


oder einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend latschen
Es ist erstaunlich, was man da so alles findet.
Von größeren hüschen Steinen bis hin zu toten Wurzeln oder Ästen, teilweise sogar mit __ Moos bewachsen.
Damit kann man Ufer oder Teichränder auch schön aufpeppen.

Aber am Ende soll es dem Besitzer gefallen.
Also Maximilian, machs so wies dir gefällt
Wenn wir alle das gleiche Teichbild hätten
Wie langweilig


----------



## Maximoto (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Ich muss zu meiner "Verteidigung" halt leider eingestehen, dass ich durch mangelnde Erfahrung und wahrscheinlich auch mein Alter noch nicht soooo viele Ideen was die Randgestaltung anging hatte. 

Hatten halt bis jetzt nur lediglich eine kleine Pfütze von knapp 300l auf der Terrasse (was man glaube ich auf einem der Bilder auch im Hintergrund noch sehen kann). Die war halt fest in die Terrasse integriert - da war nichts mit Randgestaltung. 

Aber zudem bin ich auch ein Fan von einem klaren und strukturierten Design und da erschien mir die Lösung mit dem Kies halt recht simpel.
Außerdem muss ich auch noch hinzufügen, dass ich 2,5 Tonnen von diesem Kies geschenkt bekommen habe. Hat sich dann auch direkt angeboten. 

Aber ich bin auch immer offen für neue Vorschläge und ich glaube im Teichbau bzw. der Gestaltung ist man nie richtig "fertig" oder sehe ich das verkehrt? 

Und dazu, ob die Strumpfhose schon was gebracht hat kann ich noch nichts sagen - sitze gerade im Büro.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*

Kein Sorge, das Alter und die Erfahrung kommen von ganz allein
Klick dich doch einfach mal durch die Galerie, evtl. findest Du dort was das dir gefällt, oder Du kombinierst aus verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.
Ein Ufer muß ja nicht immer gleich sein.
Ab und an kann ein "Stilmix" auch seinen Reiz haben.


> ich glaube im Teichbau bzw. der Gestaltung ist man nie richtig "fertig"


Damit könntest Du durchaus recht haben.


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Filter eventuell zu klein?*



Maximoto schrieb:


> ich glaube im Teichbau bzw. der Gestaltung ist man nie richtig "fertig" oder sehe ich das verkehrt?



Damit könntest Du recht haben.
Fertig mit dem Teich wäre für mich z.B. ein Punkt von dem an es Langweilig wird im Garten.
Soll ich nur da sitzen und mir den Teich anschauen?
Das mache ich zwischendurch...

Zum Thema Ufer kann ich beisteuern das ich ebenfalls mit nem Haufen Steinen angefangen habe und dann im Laufe des Sommers damit begonnen habe, es in eine Bepflanzung um zu gestalten.
Fertig bin ich aber auch noch nicht wirklich... 
Hier 2 Bilder der Ausbaustufen, das 1. vom 27.4.13, das 2. vom 2.9.13


----------

